# Women's field trial



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Any news on call backs??????


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

_WFTC Results:_

*Qualifying Placements:*

1st Andy Attar with #5 Crush
2nd Andy Attar with #10 Caleb
3rd Andy Attar with #16 Rock It
4th Andy Attar with #21 Piney
RJ Patti Roberts with #25 Diva, Jams #2 Ron Rubrecht with Sharlie, #9 Patti Roberts with Ranger, #15 Bill Thompson with Rowdy, #23 Rick Roberts with Sage, #26 Yvonne Hayes with Deck Her

The Qualifying is complete. Derby will start at Metcalf Property at 9am in the front area!
Open will begin at 9am at Red Dog again and will start with the Landblinds.
Amateur will start at* 8am, yes 8am!* in the back of Metcalf past the ponds and *THE FIRST 10 DOGS WILL RUN IN ORDER!

Open Callbacks:
*1,3,5,7,8,9,14,15,18,19,23,24,25,26,29,31,33,34,36,37,38,41,44,46,48,52,57,59,60 Total Dogs Back = 29


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Open CBs to WB
1,3,5,14,19,23,24,29,31,41,44,48,57,59
Total 14


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby 2nd series call back are:

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,25,26,27


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby 3rd Series call backs are:

1,2,4,6,7,8,10,13,17,18,21,22,26


----------



## JBroome (Mar 3, 2013)

Open CBs To Last Series:
3,5,19,24,31,41,44,57,59 Total 9 dogs. Last Series will start at 8am at Red Dog.

The Am CBs to Landblind which was announced about 3:30 and well underway....
3,5,6,7,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,25,26,27,28,31,24,35,36,37,42,44,46 Total 23 dogs

Saturday Party about to begin! WFTC 2015 Spring Trial going well! Thank you all for your participation and help!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am to Water blind:
3,5,6,7,14,15,17,19,21,23,25,28,31,34,37,42,44,46 Total 18 dogs


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

captainjack said:


> Am to Water blind:
> 3,5,6,7,14,15,17,19,21,23,25,28,31,34,37,42,44,46 Total 18 dogs


Good luck Glen!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

#5 in the AM w.b.....


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Call backs to 4th series are:
1,4,6,8,10,13,17,21,22


----------



## frederjj (Dec 18, 2011)

AM call backs to last series (7dogs): 3, 14, 15, 19, 34, 44, 46


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

WRC Derby Results

1st-#4 Journey/Yozamp
2nd- #17 Riley/Yozamp
3rd- #6 Tinker/Leonard
4th- #8 Eli/Patton

RJ- #10 Partner/Powers

JAMS- 1,13,21,22


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Steve on your derby first and second, Gregg - way to go with Tinker, and Mark Patton on the fourth with Eli!

I applaud all finishers!

rita


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Open Results
1st--Reuben--o/h Barbara Younglove
2nd--Tempy--o/h Jake Fredrick
3rd--Pete--O- Bob Zylla H-Yozamp
4th--Mickey--O Hines H Ray Voigt
RJ--Turbo--O Bicknell H Ray Voigt
Congrats to all!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for posting the Open results, Barbara....  Congratulations!

Judy


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amateur Results
1st--Tempy--Jake Fredrick's
2nd--Pete--Bob Zylla
3rd-Coal--Lynne DuBose
4th--Red--Ernie Hawkins
RJ--Rainey--Lynne Dubose
Jams--Hoke--Bovers
Reuben--B Younglove
Congrats!!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Barb.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Liking that AM 4th, in particular!!!


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Way to go Jake and Tempy! 1st in AM and 2nd in Open. Congratulations.

Brian


----------



## rmarkel (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations Barb and Rueben!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Always a pleasure to run this trial. The staggered start times and coordination between stakes is awesome. I know it takes a lot of work to make it happen. Thanks to all who helped out.


----------



## MBoley (Mar 9, 2015)

congrats trying to get to 10 post on new account


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulation, Barb! What a great weekend for you and Reuben!

rita


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations Barb!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Barb!!!


----------

